
What the Great Pandemic Novels Teach Us - vo2maxer
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/23/opinion/sunday/coronavirus-orhan-pamuk.html
======
vonnik
This is a great piece by Orhan Pamuk. Broad similarities in how authorities
and populations react to pandemics. Also interesting to note the Orientalism
that colors how the West thinks of new infectious diseases.

